# Mcintosh



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Binghamton, New York. Upstate, cold, drafty, cows, not much to do.
However, for years, this has been the home for my favorite amplifiers, Mcintosh. Big, bold, brash, and beautiful, these amps can handle any speaker and load thrown at them.

And of course, the best thing, turn out the lights, and watch those big and beautiful blue VU meters do their thing. And to top it off, their American made. So, do we have any other Mcintosh fans here at the Shack?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Sorry, Greg, but I just can't get excited about Mcintosh. Yes, the meters are cool to some, but not of interest to me. Having worked for a dealer for them for a time and having serviced a few pieces over the years, I never saw much to be impresed with other than the massiveness. The reliability was never as great as people assumed it would be, even with the massive overbuild in some areas. The performance was never anything special either. The company was sold to Clarion in the 90s, then to D&M a few years back. Much of it is still intact, but really, what is it that they do that is so special? If you like Harleys or Cadillacs, I guess you might see something in McIntosh.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

lcaillo said:


> Sorry, Greg, but I just can't get excited about Mcintosh. Yes, the meters are cool to some, but not of interest to me. Having worked for a dealer for them for a time and having serviced a few pieces over the years, I never saw much to be impresed with other than the massiveness. The reliability was never as great as people assumed it would be, even with the massive overbuild in some areas. The performance was never anything special either. The company was sold to Clarion in the 90s, then to D&M a few years back. Much of it is still intact, but really, what is it that they do that is so special? If you like Harleys or Cadillacs, I guess you might see something in McIntosh.


I also sold Mcintosh at Harveys on 45th and 5th avenue. To my ears, the sound was always clean, robust, with go heft. At that time, whether driving Infinity IRSes, or Kef`s, both very power hungry speakers, they were more than up to the task.

As far as recently, I`m not in sales anymore, though from what I`ve been reading, all the reviews have been more than favorable. Even to the point where it looks like they are enjoying maybe a resurgence. And, I never had any repair problems with Mac stuff at Harveys.

But, we all have our own opinions.


----------



## WmAx (Jan 26, 2008)

I used to like McIntosh. I used all McIntosh amplifiers in my main 2 channel active system. However, I grew tired of them - wanted more power - and did not see anything to be gained by buying more and bigger McIntosh amplifiers. So I sold them off and went to pro audio amps. Today, I several Yamaha pro audio amps in my main system and could not be happier. 

-Chris


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I'll certainly give them props for their impressive good looks!

IIR they also used to make some big impressive-looking speakers back in the day. Were those any good? 

Sure sorry to hear that D&M got a hold of Mac. Ugh - that won't do anything good for them...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I'll certainly give them props for their impressive good looks!
> 
> IIR they also used to make some big impressive-looking speakers back in the day. Were those any good?
> 
> ...


Well, from what some people told me, D&M are okay, but I don`t really know. However, the folks at Binghamton still make everything here in the States. That has not changed, so as long as D&M does not mess with MACS people, that would be good.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

WmAx said:


> I used to like McIntosh. I used all McIntosh amplifiers in my main 2 channel active system. However, I grew tired of them - wanted more power - and did not see anything to be gained by buying more and bigger McIntosh amplifiers. So I sold them off and went to pro audio amps. Today, I several Yamaha pro audio amps in my main system and could not be happier.
> 
> -Chris


Well, I`m glad that you are happy, and I know that Yamaha recently has come out with digital amps, with good reviews. H owever, that does not take away from the quality, craftmanship and build of the Mcintosh amps.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

For a technical, if not acerbic, review of McIntosh amps.


----------



## WmAx (Jan 26, 2008)

JCD said:


> For a technical, if not acerbic, review of McIntosh amps.


Luckily, the McIntosh amplifiers that I used did not have output transformers. It's true ... they had a limited run/era where they offered units with straight coupling to the output devices. I used solid state model MC754 amplifiers in my active system. I never thought much of, nor wanted, output transformers on solid state amplifiers.

That link is interesting, I did not realize McIntosh amps with the autoformers measured this poorly. But one of the posters providing measurements is being unfairly critical at some points regarding other amps, especially. When the harmonics are beyond -110dB and you are criticizing them... that's simply unreasonable in my book.

-Chris


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

JCD said:


> For a technical, if not acerbic, review of McIntosh amps.


Try another link,its coming up page not found, so I can not read it.


----------



## mulveling (Feb 14, 2007)

I love my vintage McIntosh MC2100. Solid state, beats its rating at a measured 140 Watts, reasonably priced on the used market ($550-700), no cool meters though. Been using it the past several months with Tannoy Dimension TD10 speakers. I've had much more expensive amps, but couldn't ask for more than the MC2100 provides - superb. That said, it's helped prove to me that my point of diminishing returns for stereo amps is below $1K - so I won't be considering any of McIntosh's newer offerings (or even the vintage tube models that still command big money).

*Edit:* Haha, just noticed how vastly out of date my sig is!


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Thats okay though. And, even today, Mcintosh amplifiers have good resale and trade-in value. That will help you in the future to upgrade when you need to,


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I'll certainly give them props for their impressive good looks!
> 
> IIR they also used to make some big impressive-looking speakers back in the day. Were those any good?
> 
> ...


Here you go Wayne, you should like this being a Mac guy like myself. Now, only if they would do this here!!

http://www.hometheaterreview.com/av..._boutique_opens_in_sao_paulo_brazil002732.php


----------



## MrAcoustat (Mar 14, 2009)

You may or may not like Mcintosh gear but they have been in buiseness for over 50 years and it's not because of their speakers that's for sure


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Being around for 50 years does not tell you much about a product. GM, Ford, and Chrysler have been around longer than that and have at times had decent products and at times had real dogs. Overall, few would suggest that they had the best performing products in many categories. Mc is decent stuff but way overpriced IME, which includes servicing and selling it.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

lcaillo said:


> Being around for 50 years does not tell you much about a product. GM, Ford, and Chrysler have been around longer than that and have at times had decent products and at times had real dogs. Overall, few would suggest that they had the best performing products in many categories. Mc is decent stuff but way overpriced IME, which includes servicing and selling it.


Yes, as much as I love Mac, they are are up there, but so is Krell and Mark Levinson. As far as repair goes, I sold Mac stuff, and they were hardly ever in the service department. And when you did see one, it was no more expensive than anyone else, from what i remember.

Built and made here, repaired here, thats how it should be.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I'll certainly give them props for their impressive good looks!
> 
> IIR they also used to make some big impressive-looking speakers back in the day. Were those any good?
> 
> ...


How are you Wayne? I hope all is well. I`ve got a good one for ya here. Tell me what you think of this!!

http://www.hometheaterreview.com/av...reissues_of_mc75_amp_and_c22_preamp003142.php


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

deacongreg said:


> How are you Wayne? I hope all is well. I`ve got a good one for ya here. Tell me what you think of this!!
> 
> http://www.hometheaterreview.com/av...reissues_of_mc75_amp_and_c22_preamp003142.php


Well, at least it looks like D&M isn't dragging them down. So far so good... :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Well, at least it looks like D&M isn't dragging them down. So far so good... :T
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne




Yes indeed!!


----------

